# Budding Beauties Wk. 5



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 14, 2011)

View attachment 1786766View attachment 1786763View attachment 1786760View attachment 1786756View attachment 1786755View attachment 1786753View attachment 1786751View attachment 1786749View attachment 1786747View attachment 1786745View attachment 1786744View attachment 1786740View attachment 1786737View attachment 1786734View attachment 1786728View attachment 1786727View attachment 1786726View attachment 1786725View attachment 1786724
N.W. Washington's finest  Medicine.
Anyone recognize the strain?
Mystery strain???
They are smelling as good as their parents did.
View attachment 1786722
Keepin' it Green


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 15, 2011)

There are so many strains/names.. How the hell is someone supposed to guess the correct one  I'll guess though, Sativa Dominant!


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 19, 2011)

I just thought someone with more experience growing may have had a strain which looked like these.
Does that make sense to you? I hope so.


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 19, 2011)

Sativa is not a strain, it is a type, such as Indica is the other type.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 19, 2011)

~MedHead~ said:


> Sativa is not a strain, it is a type, such as Indica is the other type.


 NO SHIT SHERLOCK. Learn how to take a joke. Hmmm lets see, how much experience does it take to put a name to a plant that's been crossbred and crossbred and crossbred some more.

Damn, I've been on the scene since 1992 and I can't guess a plant just by looking at it. I hope you find this cannabis wizard you seek. 

How is it in WA, I heard there's some real A-Holes out there.  If that makes sense to you.  I hope so.


----------



## Zildjian (Sep 20, 2011)

Lets try to keep it civil. Don't make me send you two to the corner


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice looking plants though man!


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 22, 2011)

They are nice and to think I hardly had to do a thing to them.
There are A-holes everywhere you go stumphumper.
I have been on the scene since 1973 and have seen many changes in Marijuana.
Back when I started there was only a few strains which was named by their country of origion.
If I offended you, oh well. I figure you'll get glad in the same pants you got mad in. LOL
The only thing I'm missing are some White Widow plants. 
I can take a joke anytime, can you?
Thank you Zildjian for bring order to the conversation. You must play drums?
I play guitar, Native flute, hand drums, rattles, keyboards, and more.
One of my facebook friends ask me if there was any instrument I don't play?
I replied, the one's I haven't tried yet. LOL
Keepin' it Green 
Peace stumpjumper!!!!


----------

